# Aftermarket exhaust brake



## mattfr12 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was trying to find information on where to get one and who installs them. wanted to put one on my bucket truck if i could find a place to do it.

also if anyone else could help or has done this before to one of thier trucks please chime in and let me know if its even worth it.

we just have some pretty steep hill around here and after the bucket truck the rest of them all got a 3 stage jake in it or i wasnt even interested.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 13, 2012)

What engine what transmission???
Some can have exhaust brakes some jakes some retarders.
At work there was a altec digger derrick with a 3116 Cat and a allison auto, added a exhaust brake, it worked but not very well at all.
Made lots of noise,,,


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 13, 2012)

dt 466 i think the trans is a manual eaton fuller.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 13, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> dt 466 i think the trans is a manual eaton fuller.


We had Telsta's with DT466 Allison auto with the exhaust brake and did work quite well.
Probably work better with a manual.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ya that's good news just wanna try and make my brakes last a little longer.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 13, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> Ya that's good news just wanna try and make my brakes last a little longer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk



Here is my guy. 
Ask him. he knoows all!
H Wendell Kelley | Facebook
Jeff


----------



## dbl612 (Jan 13, 2012)

*exhaust brake*



jefflovstrom said:


> Here is my guy.
> Ask him. he knoows all!
> H Wendell Kelley | Facebook
> Jeff


probably about 20% as effective as a compression (jacobs) brake. most effective at upper25% of engine rpm range. disappointing at best as an add-on component. the late model dt466 ih engines are engineered with an exhaust brake option that is very effective, but has to be spec. on the engine originally, as the internals are different. regards, tom.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 13, 2012)

dbl612 said:


> probably about 20% as effective as a compression (jacobs) brake. most effective at upper25% of engine rpm range. disappointing at best as an add-on component. the late model dt466 ih engines are engineered with an exhaust brake option that is very effective, but has to be spec. on the engine originally, as the internals are different. regards, tom.



That is your opinion, Wendell Knows all!
Jeff


----------



## dbl612 (Jan 13, 2012)

*exhaust brake*



jefflovstrom said:


> That is your opinion, Wendell Knows all!
> Jeff


hey jeff, hows this for a non-technical description? after we had our local wendell (he also knows all) install an exhaust brake on one of our new 33k gvw trucks, the drivers comment was "it reminds me of clipping baseball cards to rub on the spokes of bike wheels, makes a nice noise but does little else". my regards to wendells everywhere! LOL!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 13, 2012)

dbl612 said:


> hey jeff, hows this for a non-technical description? after we had our local wendell (he also knows all) install an exhaust brake on one of our new 33k gvw trucks, the drivers comment was "it reminds me of clipping baseball cards to rub on the spokes of bike wheels, makes a nice noise but does little else". my regards to wendells everywhere! LOL!



You got me, I am gonna ask and tell you what I hear. 
Sucks cause I am thinking about a F-650 that could be better.
Jeff


----------



## dbl612 (Jan 13, 2012)

*exhaust brake*



jefflovstrom said:


> You got me, I am gonna ask and tell you what I hear.
> Sucks cause I am thinking about a F-650 that could be better.
> Jeff


jeff, in that application, considering the lower gvw of the f650, you probably would see an improvement in the ex brake performance. also bear in mind were in the land of hills from hell. not shure how the terrain is where you are. regards, tom.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 13, 2012)

ok the brake goes in next wens day so ill do a review tomorrow ill load the truck full of logs in the lot and go down a 13% grade before the brake i also have scales so i can weigh the truck for accuracy. then on wens day ill do it with the brake and you guys can decide for yourself. i figured it couldn't hurt it wasn't a huge investment 2300.00 out the door installed by international. ill strap the helmet cam to the gauge cluster so you can see for yourself what happens. even if it helps 20% as much as a jake thats good enough for me.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 13, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Here is my guy.
> Ask him. he knoows all!
> H Wendell Kelley | Facebook
> Jeff



Jeff if you have any advice on this please let me know because if its absolutely terrible i can think of some cooler things to blow 2300.00 bones on. if I'm headed in the right track let it roll thanks.


----------



## lxt (Jan 14, 2012)

Matt.........I would check with the local ordinances where you work!!! unless you`re c`mon down green tree hill all the time? but other than that...........Im pretty sure the areas you`re working have ordinances against "jake" brakes & exhaust brakes in general... its around a $500 fine for the first offense & goes up from there!!

you have an Eaton fuller tranny? then use a lower gear & save $2300.00!! 


LXT................


----------



## treemandan (Jan 14, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ok the brake goes in next wens day so ill do a review tomorrow ill load the truck full of logs in the lot and go down a 13% grade before the brake i also have scales so i can weigh the truck for accuracy. then on wens day ill do it with the brake and you guys can decide for yourself. i figured it couldn't hurt it wasn't a huge investment 2300.00 out the door installed by international. ill strap the helmet cam to the gauge cluster so you can see for yourself what happens. even if it helps 20% as much as a jake thats good enough for me.



Well if we don't hear from you we will assume you ended up in the Manongahaila. Did I spell that right?


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 14, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well if we don't hear from you we will assume you ended up in the Manongahaila. Did I spell that right?



im not sure if you spelled it right either. but the reason I'm after one is the only way into my town is three 13% grade hills or steeper that a few drivers a year loose their brakes on and we haul heavy not illegal but the crane has a three stage jake on it from the factory with works wonders. i don't expect it to work as well as this but hoping it helps.

the exhaust brake is going on an international with a hook lift GVW 52k has 20 foot log body and 20 foot chip body with a morbark 2400xl on the back it is a heavy rig when your loaded pulling the chipper. the chipper alone is around 10k. plus a payload of over 20k.

LXT you are right but i don't intend on using it their in small towns like mount lebanon I'm usually just putting around and don't need a jake or exhaust. but the hills coming into my town is no joke one is at least 2 miles long and theirs no way around them any way we come in we are either climbing or going down a steep hill. if their is any accumulation of snow on the ground the trucks don't leave for that reason.

if its an emergency my pickup is plumed with hydraulic out the back and ill actually go spread salt in front of it while going if someone has something on their roof i got a stainless tub spreader.

green tree hill is atleast once a week for us also

we blew a chipper tire in the middle of the fort pitt tunnel last week cleaning up a job for AA he might have pictures of it. picked up a piece of metal at 55mph and it completely exploded chipper actually hit the back of the truck i didn't notice that it did that in till i got home and the radiator guard was bent.

it sounded like a bomb went off i muffed my rim all up i had to drag it for half a mile on the rim to get the tunnel back open.

LXT you are correct tho i have been warned about my jake before i just am careful where i use it now.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 14, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well if we don't hear from you we will assume you ended up in the Manongahaila. Did I spell that right?




job would have to be some serious dough for me to travel to the mon river also only been that far twice so far. thats almost an hour ride. the one time we did go down a bunch of trees fell over on a guys boat dock and they where in shallow water so we kinda set up an elaborate pulley system like you did to winch them out of the water to an oak tree on top of the hill. worked really well. people get mad when they can't use their boat docks down their.

i dunno if anyone else gets into the but its not that uncommon for us the new lake view estates in cherry valley around us we took some trees out of coves that where hitting peoples boats but those people are all millionaires even used my dads little john boat to tug some of the limbs closer to shore.


----------



## deevo (Jan 14, 2012)

We have stock jake brake on our 102' Gruman Aerialcat platform at the firehall, and we have some big hills as well, but man I swear they are barely effective, truck weighs in at 70,000 lbs! It goes thru brakes like you wouldn't believe either! I would hate to be the one who pulls out in front of it by accident! They would become a hood ornament very quickly. I actually hate driving the thing, and I don't much because I am a Captain and ride in the Officers seat more often depending on how many guys we have around (we are volunteer) Just remember to turn them off on slippery roads or winter driving as I sure you do


----------



## treemandan (Jan 14, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> job would have to be some serious dough for me to travel to the mon river also only been that far twice so far. thats almost an hour ride. the one time we did go down a bunch of trees fell over on a guys boat dock and they where in shallow water so we kinda set up an elaborate pulley system like you did to winch them out of the water to an oak tree on top of the hill. worked really well. people get mad when they can't use their boat docks down their.
> 
> i dunno if anyone else gets into the but its not that uncommon for us the new lake view estates in cherry valley around us we took some trees out of coves that where hitting peoples boats but those people are all millionaires even used my dads little john boat to tug some of the limbs closer to shore.



I thought you are up around Pittsburgh.

I just have the F350 dump which is basically overloaded when empty. I am always ready to down shift and start pumping the brakes. Its the dips in the right hand side of the roads that scare me. I stacked 2 chords in it for the first time this year, never again.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, you can't use a Jake or exhaust brake in town... BUT you can scream around all hours of the night in a little super tuner all you want.

I was driving this old Gmc tree truck, it was fully loaded towing a chipper, it was old, no power brakes, steering. Saw a cop had someone pulled over in the right lane so I slowed down and got into the left. With no signal or warning the cops pulls out into my lane and scares the Hell out of me. We ended up having an argument on the road. He was hollering at me, I was hollering at him, the crew couldn't beleive it, they were just trying not to get deported. In the end he won, of course, but he knew how close he came to being roadkill. In retrospect I guess I should have just flattened him. It was on a steep hill coming out of Chestnut Hill, in fact it was Chestnut Hill. Yeah, i am always careful with a load on, never skimp on the brake work. I had my F350 inspected, they put badges on it, in my mind I was thinking " Man, didn't they see that rusty brake line"? It blew out after I stacked them 2 chords on. Good thing it happened in my yard.

Rick has this humongous container truck, man, its something to see go bobbin down the road. This thing is huge and heavy, I think its a 60 yard container. These are all small, windey,hilly country roads around here.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 14, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I thought you are up around Pittsburgh.
> 
> I just have the F350 dump which is basically overloaded when empty. I am always ready to down shift and start pumping the brakes. Its the dips in the right hand side of the roads that scare me. I stacked 2 chords in it for the first time this year, never again.



Two cords or "chords", cuz I'm not buying the notion that you can fit two cords in the one ton.... I'm sorry man, don't care how much stacking you do! Just sayin'.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 14, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Two cords or "chords", cuz I'm not buying the notion that you can fit two cords in the one ton.... I'm sorry man, don't care how much stacking you do! Just sayin'.



Then don't buy it. What do I care?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, maybe i do care cause I ain't gonna short nobody on cord wood. 7x10x4 = 280... ##########.







dem white marks denote 80, I could have gotten more on. I do what I say, I say what I do or I don't say or do anything... ####face.

Did you get down to yer panties yet? I am.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 14, 2012)

we delivered two cords with the f-550 we just stacked it up as high as the headache rack it will fit.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 14, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Then don't buy it. What do I care?



you can usually get away with hauling 2-3 ton in a one ton when I'm getting topsoil i have them put 3 ton in my pickup all the time i put a bri mar dump insert in it and it puts it to the test.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 14, 2012)

I got out 22 cords this season. All folding money too. Nothing that the ink can run on. Jeez dude, get some Tang you poor ####ing bastard.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 14, 2012)

Well I ain't gonna get into the fancy math and all Dan, but I'll take your word for it and can see why you wouldn't wanna do that again! I mean Jesus, I thought I was bad about 
overloading ####! Lol.

And who stacks firewood just so they can dump it again?? What're you lawn guys or something?


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 14, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I thought you are up around Pittsburgh.
> 
> I just have the F350 dump which is basically overloaded when empty. I am always ready to down shift and start pumping the brakes. Its the dips in the right hand side of the roads that scare me. I stacked 2 chords in it for the first time this year, never again.



i am 20 min from downtown pittsburgh we worked in the city today. i try to stay away from it enless its easy cranes and bigger chip trucks are to hard to use down their. in our small towns that i usually work in i don't even have to notify anyone to block a road. the local police told me if its a danger to public make a detour. i like working in thies kinds of areas way better. my town only has one cop on duty at a time.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 14, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, you can't use a Jake or exhaust brake in town... BUT you can scream around all hours of the night in a little super tuner all you want.
> 
> I was driving this old Gmc tree truck, it was fully loaded towing a chipper, it was old, no power brakes, steering. Saw a cop had someone pulled over in the right lane so I slowed down and got into the left. With no signal or warning the cops pulls out into my lane and scares the Hell out of me. We ended up having an argument on the road. He was hollering at me, I was hollering at him, the crew couldn't beleive it, they were just trying not to get deported. In the end he won, of course, but he knew how close he came to being roadkill. In retrospect I guess I should have just flattened him. It was on a steep hill coming out of Chestnut Hill, in fact it was Chestnut Hill. Yeah, i am always careful with a load on, never skimp on the brake work. I had my F350 inspected, they put badges on it, in my mind I was thinking " Man, didn't they see that rusty brake line"? It blew out after I stacked them 2 chords on. Good thing it happened in my yard.
> 
> Rick has this humongous container truck, man, its something to see go bobbin down the road. This thing is huge and heavy, I think its a 60 yard container. These are all small, windey,hilly country roads around here.



i really don't know how they can tell you you can't use a jake brake because its almost a safety device. a cop giving someone a ticket for coming down a hill with a jake on is retarded. plenty of trucks loose their brakes every year even while their equipped with a jake. its factory equipment on a vehicle mines not really aftermarket international is putting it on and its the one that would have came with it from the factory.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 14, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> we delivered two cords with the f-550 we just stacked it up as high as the headache rack it will fit.



Yeah, ole Bessie was a strugglin with it. Not so much with power but i could really feel that weight. I did it twice cause I was offering a deal on two cords. The last two cord deal I had I ended up making two trips. Everything is pretty local, within a ten minute drive... a very slow ten minute drive. I haven't been off a rural route in years. When i fill it to the brim with chips its pretty heavy for what it is. All my dumps are close.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, ole Bessie was a strugglin with it. Not so much with power but i could really feel that weight. I did it twice cause I was offering a deal on two cords. The last two cord deal I had I ended up making two trips. Everything is pretty local, within a ten minute drive... a very slow ten minute drive. I haven't been off a rural route in years. When i fill it to the brim with chips its pretty heavy for what it is. All my dumps are close.



ya my f-550 squats a good bit with a full load of chips its a 10 foot bed you probably have seen the pictures of the tarp it will hold a good bit it has back boards. i would say its 3 tons if i guessed i never weighed it. i sold it the 6.0 power stroke diesel was pretty laughable struggled with a load of chips and the chipper. then it was a mechanical nightmare.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Well I ain't gonna get into the fancy math and all Dan, but I'll take your word for it and can see why you wouldn't wanna do that again! I mean Jesus, I thought I was bad about overloading ####! Lol.



Well maybe that is half yer problem sparky, you can't add it up? I dunno but you should know what to expect when you call me out. Come on dude, its me.:msp_sleep:

I just stick to singles now. I measured a space 180 and just toss it in. My Dingo won't load split wood very well at all. People call me back and say the meaurement is a little over a cord after they have stacked it.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya my f-550 squats a good bit with a full load of chips its a 10 foot bed you probably have seen the pictures of the tarp it will hold a good bit it has back boards. i would say its 3 tons if i guessed i never weighed it. i sold it the 6.0 power stroke diesel was pretty laughable struggled with a load of chips and the chipper. then it was a mechanical nightmare.



I was figuring around 5k with the two cords, maybe more. The one load got rained on before I got the pile covered so I imagine it was more. No jake brake on that truck. No, what we have here is a 94 with a plow all its life. YEEFNHAA.







Would I let anybody drive it? NO ####ING WAY! I am jess trying to earn a living, not get anybody killed.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well maybe that is half yer problem sparky, you can't add it up? I dunno but you should know what to expect when you call me out. Come on dude, its me.:msp_sleep:
> 
> I just stick to singles now. I measured a space 180 and just toss it in. My Dingo won't load split wood very well at all. People call me back and say the meaurement is a little over a cord after they have stacked it.



ok dan heres some advice i need my guys got into selling firewood on the weekends but their operation is kinda weak at the moment do you have a way for measuring out a cord that works well or do you just stack it then measure it. because they are stacking it and measuring it with a tape measure i didn't know if their was an easier way to do it or not i don't burn any wood at the moment where i live i can't its local code against wood burning stoves. but I'm planning on moving and when i do I'm gonna get one of the big shed looking outside units that does the hot water and everything.

do you cut the wood 20' or less i know nothing about selling fire wood only ever burned in marshmallow roasts they been cutting it between 18-20 i guess my big question is is their an easy way to measure out a cord or do you pretty much gotta stack it and then measure it out.

i also tossed around the idea of putting it on pallets and lifting it up with forks but i don't know if thats more work than its worth.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well maybe that is half yer problem sparky, you can't add it up? I dunno but you should know what to expect when you call me out. Come on dude, its me.:msp_sleep:
> 
> I just stick to singles now. I measured a space 180 and just toss it in. My Dingo won't load split wood very well at all. People call me back and say the meaurement is a little over a cord after they have stacked it.



And that was kind of a joke, but I still can't imagine stacking two cords in a one ton, just to dump it.. how much dud they pay.. was that dish towel pic later on in the day?? Lol..


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> I was figuring around 5k with the two cords, maybe more. The one load got rained on before I got the pile covered so I imagine it was more. No jake brake on that truck. No, what we have here is a 94 with a plow all its life. YEEFNHAA.



the local chip recycling plant that we dump at had a semi brake down fully loaded with chips along side the highway. and they towed the truck and left the trailer their for days got a lot of rain and it bent it in half. was one of those trailers with the walking floors. the roofs are open on them trailers just a mesh tarp.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2012)

We are talking about a cord, right?
A cord is 4'x4'x8'.
Just trying to picture that in a truck.
Jeff


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 15, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> We are talking about a cord, right?
> A cord is 4'x4'x8'.
> Just trying to picture that in a truck.
> Jeff



ya thats what my understanding of a cord was


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> And that was kind of a joke, but I still can't imagine stacking two cords in a one ton, just to dump it.. how much dud they pay.. was that dish towel pic later on in the day?? Lol..



The deal was two cords for 350 COD. Its a strong truck, dumps fine. It wasn't a dish towel, it was a blankey, a bunny blanky #####.









Da bun da bun da bunny
Da bunny da bunny da bun
Da bunny da bun da bunny
Da bunny is so much fun !

####, gonna need a bullet to get that song outta my head. Worst thing is- I wrote it!:bang:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> The deal was two cords for 350 COD.



Odd, a cord here averages 300 to 400 bucks.
The Indians sell what they call a cord, but it is a face cord. basically, 2x4x8.
Oh well, Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 15, 2012)

Lol, okay, but I really wanted to see the pic of you with the bunny blanket....


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 15, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Odd, a cord here averages 300 to 400 bucks.
> The Indians sell what they call a cord, but it is a face cord. basically, 2x4x8.
> Oh well, Jeff



ya my guys sell them cheap like 150-180 bucks.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya thats what my understanding of a cord was



A cord is 128 cubic feet no matter how its measured.


Its always been and always will be a conundrum. Well, not for me. After reading through the firewood section and coming across one of the many wise and proliferic posts by the illustrious TreeCo, where he advised that tossing a pile of wood into a space measuring 160 that would account for it not being stacked neatly, I measured my rig and found a conveinient space measuring 180. Turns out, the old sod was right! I don't know what make me more mad: him being right or that Godam bunny song stuck in my head. 

I tell you if I still was trying to get 4x4x8 in my truck I would have allready been admitted to the psych ward. Glad I at least got the wood thing worked out, Phew! What a relief! Thanks Bubber TreeCo.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> Odd, a cord here averages 300 to 400 bucks.
> The Indians sell what they call a cord, but it is a face cord. basically, 2x4x8.
> Oh well, Jeff



Its not odd and you know it so stop with the BS.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> A cord is 128 cubic feet no matter how its measured.



That's what I said.
4x4x8=128
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Its not odd and you know it so stop with the BS.



What do you mean?
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> ya my guys sell them cheap like 150-180 bucks.



180 is as low as i will/can go. I only process the good easy stuff. Pay a kid 10 bucks cash an hour. I can do that cause he is on my property. He just runs the splitter and smokes pot... I get him to mow the lawn too. The pot smoking actually helps productivty when it comes to splitting, trust me, I know. Dam, I just realized I turned 3900. The guy down the road moved over 200 cord and counting. Of course he's got 40k in equipment. Me? Not so. I was talking to the guys at the Pennhurst dump but they are so uneducated I wouldn't want to get involved. Dude had a pile of logs he thought were good, I was sad to tell him otherwise.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> What do you mean?
> Jeff



considering my 300k house would cost 1mil out there you tell me?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 15, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Lol, okay, but I really wanted to see the pic of you with the bunny blanket....



If you knew how hard it was for me to stuff that rabbit in that dress you would just drop the subject.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jan 15, 2012)

treemandan said:


> considering my 300k house would cost 1mil out there you tell me?



What is your point?
Jeff


----------



## squad143 (Jan 15, 2012)

mattfr12 said:


> do you have a way for measuring out a cord that works well



I'm sure there is a lots of great advice in the firewood section.

This is how a friend of mine (sells quite a bit if wood) does it:

Stack a bunch of cords. Count the number of pieces in each cord. Get your average for pieces/ cord. 

From then on, just count the pieces as you throw them into the truck for delivery to the customer. - Throw a couple of more in for good measure.:msp_biggrin:

You end up handling firewood way too much. The fewer times you move it around, the better.


Sorry to continuing the derail of the original post.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 16, 2012)

jefflovstrom said:


> What is your point?
> Jeff



Yer head!


----------



## treemandan (Jan 16, 2012)

squad143 said:


> I'm sure there is a lots of great advice in the firewood section.
> 
> This is how a friend of mine (sells quite a bit if wood) does it:
> 
> ...



Yeah, 400 pieces is one measurement some guys use around here. .50 cents apeice.


----------



## dbl612 (Jan 21, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Yeah, 400 pieces is one measurement some guys use around here. .50 cents apeice.


how did the installation turn out? are you pleased? just wondering. tom.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 21, 2012)

wasn't able to get it done yet still waiting the parts where supposed to be in yesterday dropped the truck off and they didn't show up their gonna call me as soon as the parts arrive. will keep you posted.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Some guys wanted to know how this worked out. And in my mind I would definitely do it again. Tried it out yesterday with the morbark on the back and it will hold the truck and actually shed speed on its own going down hill. I can go down most hills now without touching the brakes. It is very effective on the dt-466 for sure.

Cost around 2300.00 installed with tax. I got one going on a c-7 cat for my bucket truck next week I'll post if it works as good.


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm putting some vinyl on trucks tomorrow I'll try and make a video.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 18, 2012)

treemandan said:


> If you knew how hard it was for me to stuff that rabbit in that dress you would just drop the subject.



prolly just hard to stick your tongue up its ### and sing it show tunes


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 18, 2012)

treeclimber101 said:


> prolly just hard to stick your tongue up its ### and sing it show tunes



Oh come on man.. that's just mean, I'm sure she's not that kind of bunny.. :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 18, 2012)

tree MDS said:


> Oh come on man.. that's just mean, I'm sure she's not that kind of bunny.. :msp_tongue:



Just a WEEEEE little tossed salad , and if he doesn't cooperate then its rabbit stew for ya View attachment 229500
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/423831_2715291409100_1461403559_31973278_499448948_n.jpg


----------

